
Google's New A.I. Can Tell Exactly Where a Photo Was Taken - henriquemaia
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/google-new-ai-can-tell-exactly-where-photo-was-taken-180958246/?no-ist
======
roddux
> PlaNet figured out where 3.6 percent were taken with “street-level
> accuracy,” another 10.1 percent at the city level, 28.4 percent at country
> level and 48 percent at continent level

I'm nitpicking, but that's hardly an 'exact' location (as admitted in the
article.) Solid progress nonetheless!

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11173889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11173889)

------
brudgers
Relevant paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.05314v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.05314v1.pdf)

